# Red Rice?



## Olga (Apr 30, 2007)

I read an email from a site( can't remember the name) about red rice and other types of rice not just the regular, basmati,brown etc,. but exotic rice form other parts of the world, I goggled red rice and was directed to the product sold to lower cholesterol, no luck with the actual rice. I'd love to try it if is available , Thanks


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 30, 2007)

Red Rice        .


----------



## Olga (Apr 30, 2007)

Thank you Andy


----------



## jpmcgrew (Apr 30, 2007)

Heres another one called Collusari I think its grown in France.Retail Main Page


----------

